# Tyre Brush



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi all, slowly putting together a detailing/valeting kit (personal use).

Is something like this _okay_ to use for tyre cleaning? I ask in case this is too soft/hard for the tyre? I'd imagine it would be okay!

https://www.homebase.co.uk/scrubbing-brush-with-handle_p563561

Thanks in advance! I assume this is the right sub to post this? Also I did try searching to find something similar but most threads are quite old so I can't make a clear comparison.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

I use the one from in2detailing, seems popular and works well. About £7 I think.


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

Imprezaworks said:


> I use the one from in2detailing, seems popular and works well. About £7 I think.


Thanks for the quick reply Imprezaworks! Is this the one?: https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/in2detailing-tyre-brush
£3.50 is pretty cheap.

Only issue though is I've got a basket full of goodies at Slims Detailing (I need CarPRO Perl and they seem to be the best place to get it). So it doesn't make sense ordering a £3.50 brush only to put the same in delivery from In2Detailing.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

That’s the one mate.

Does slims do one


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Saladin said:


> Hi all, slowly putting together a detailing/valeting kit (personal use).
> 
> Is something like this _okay_ to use for tyre cleaning? I ask in case this is too soft/hard for the tyre? I'd imagine it would be okay!
> 
> ...


This is pretty much the same thing but much cheaper.

i also have these which I sometimes use


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Saladin said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Imprezaworks! Is this the one?: https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/in2detailing-tyre-brush
> £3.50 is pretty cheap. .


I've used something similar and been pleased with it.

I've also used a washing up brush (one of the heap, flat square type from IKEA) as an emergency as I broke my previous tyre brush - worked just as well


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I use an Atlasta brush because i’m scared the harsh scrubbing will degrade the tyre wall. It probably wouldn’t but I over think things :lol:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I had the asda version of that brush and would not use it again for tyres unless you were using of roading tyres with giant sidewalls.

The tuf shine brush is good but even that is to big for 45/profile tyres.

I picked up a cheap set of dish brushes a year ago the heads were a small rectangle perfect for a sidewall

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18435360...MgnL-YqA-ix4sS8RCxiXPLIW70IbdVQRoC4doQAvD_BwE

These brushes alow me to just scrub the sidewall only


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Rian said:


> I had the asda version of that brush and would not use it again for tyres unless you were using of roading tyres with giant sidewalls.
> 
> The tuf shine brush is good but even that is to big for 45/profile tyres.
> 
> ...


Are the bristles nice and stiff like Tuff Shine?.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I use the tuf shine brush on my 235/35 tyres & the size is fine. Perfect for scrubbing the side wall without contact with the alloys.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Brian1612 said:


> I use the tuf shine brush on my 235/35 tyres & the size is fine. Perfect for scrubbing the side wall without contact with the alloys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Yeah i have 295/30 abd the tuff shine fits well. I use on largectires as well and appreciate the stiffness of bristles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

\Rian said:


> I had the asda version of that brush and would not use it again for tyres unless you were using of roading tyres with giant sidewalls.
> 
> The tuf shine brush is good but even that is to big for 45/profile tyres.
> 
> ...


Just ordered those, they're a handy size and shape.

Cheers.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Yeah it’s fine on 40 profile


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

Rian said:


> I had the asda version of that brush and would not use it again for tyres unless you were using of roading tyres with giant sidewalls.
> 
> The tuf shine brush is good but even that is to big for 45/profile tyres.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this Rain! I'm gonna order some of these and pick up the one from Homebase too to have options.


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

I use a washing up brush like the ones mentioned. Smaller than the Tuf Shine one which might be better if you have low profiles on or use it for the wheel trims on the wife's car. I got mine from B&M at about the same price as the Ikea one but I can walk there. Will it last as long as the Tuf Shine one? Who knows. I've been using mine for about 3 years and it's still going, and at 50p I can afford another.


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

djberney said:


> I use a washing up brush like the ones mentioned. Smaller than the Tuf Shine one which might be better if you have low profiles on or use it for the wheel trims on the wife's car. I got mine from B&M at about the same price as the Ikea one but I can walk there. Will it last as long as the Tuf Shine one? Who knows. I've been using mine for about 3 years and it's still going, and at 50p I can afford another.


Ooh we have a B&M in town. Might see if I they still do something at similar cost. Thanks!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Tuf shine, best thing ive used for £3.50.

Cant be arsed to search around supermarkets for washing up brushes.

Tuf shune has a strong handle and plenty of bristles, compared to most washing up brushes


----------

